# Fiends of Sin: Seven Deadly Fiends For Seven Deadly Sins



## Morrus (Aug 22, 2006)

[imager]http://shop.enworld.org/images/engs/product1780/th.JPG[/imager]
*Fiends of Sin: Seven Deadly Fiends for Seven Deadly Sins!* is the latest release from EN Publishing. 
[bq]This short book presents the seven deadly sins in monster form: Fiends of sin are a class of evil outsiders that exist to live out their sins and to corrupt mortals into the same evil behavior. 

Each fiend has the intelligence and influence necessary to serve as a campaign villain, and each has a different Challenge Rating, running from 7 to 13. Tackling all seven fiends of sin could be a small campaign in itself.

Inspiration and many details on the physical representations of the seven deadly sins came from Spenser’s _The Faerie Queene_, book I, canto IV. This book, by Mike Ring, originally appeared as part of EN Gamer 3 and is available from the EN World Gamestore for $3.49.[/bq]
Coming very soon from EN Publishing:

EN Publishing Spell Cards
Fantasy Money
Grappling For Advanced Students: How to Master Your Chi!
Carnage For Beginners: How to Fight With Flair!
And more!


----------

